# Anka Reparieren !!!



## Nira (28. November 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich habe ein Ruderboot Anka und habe an der einige Dinge zu reparieren.
Könnt ihr mir helfen in Bezug auf die Materialien und Vorgehensweise?

Schäden, siehe Bilder !!!

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe

Viele Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Ein Bekannter hatte ein Loch/Riss im Anka und hat das mit mehreren Lagen Glasfaservlies und Polyesterharz geflickt.

Danach ist die Stelle zwar dicker, macht aber nichts.#6


----------



## andi72 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

glasfaser und harz bekommst du in der bucht recht günstig.
die schadstellen mit der flex / drahtigel aufrauhen säubern und dann zu laminieren/schleifen/streichen.is gar nich so schwer, ich hab im frühjahr erst meinen kpl. bugkasten neumachen müssen ....

andi


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Großflächig vorschleifen und mit dünnen matten dreilagig laminieren dann wird auch nix spürbar dicker!
Falls du noch ne Anka brauchst sag mir bescheid


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. November 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Schadstellen schräg ausschleifen, damit mehr Haftfläche entsteht und mehrlagig mit dünnstem Vlies aufbauen.
Dabei darauf achten, Lufteinschlüsse zu vermeiden bzw. diese auszurollen.

Arbeite besser mit Epoxidharz- ist zwar ein zwei Euros teurer, dafür hälts besser und verzeiht Verarbeitungsfehler eher als Polyesterharz.

Frohes schaffen!#h


----------



## Nira (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Hallo !!!!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Sehr nett .....

Mit den Schadstellen ...... sprich die lange Rille (Bild 3) sollte ich da, bevor ich nach dem Schleifen Klebe, erst füllen? Oder einfach schleifen und loslegen.
Bei beiden Bildern handelt es sich um ein und die selbe Schadstelle. Die Stelle betrifft die Bootkante (weiß nicht wie man das in Fachkreisen nennt),(vielleicht Boardkante)?
Wie kann ich bei der Stelle vorgehen? Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im voraus !!!!!

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden ..  ..  ..  ..


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Nicht bloß füllen, sondern mehrlagig oder mit Glasfaserschnipseln aufbauen.


Nach dem schleifen den Schleifstaub sorgfältig ausspülen und die Reparatursdtelle trocknen lassen.
Kriegste schon hin!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Du musst auf jeden Fall, von beiden Seiten, größflächig den Bereich um die Schadstelle vom Lack befreien, ruhig etwas Material abtragen, dass ne rauhe Oberfläche entsteht, auch das Loch und den Riss auschleifen, damit dort kein Schmodder mehr ist, der die Haftung des Harzes behindern könnte.
Dann fertigst du aus loser Glasfaser oder Glasfaservliesschnipseln und Epoxidharz eine Spachtel an, um deinen Riss, sowie Loch etwas zu füllen.
Danach sollte die Schadstelle großzügig überdeckend und überlappend, mit dünnem Vlies, in mehreren Schichten zu laminiert werden.
Richtig guten Harz, zu gutem Preis, bekommst du hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GFK-Epoxidharz-E...972?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item1c179666cc


----------



## Nira (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du musst auf jeden Fall, von beiden Seiten, größflächig den Bereich um die Schadstelle vom Lack befreien, ruhig etwas Material abtragen, dass ne rauhe Oberfläche entsteht, auch das Loch und den Riss auschleifen, damit dort kein Schmodder mehr ist, der die Haftung des Harzes behindern könnte.
> Dann fertigst du aus loser Glasfaser oder Glasfaservliesschnipseln und Epoxidharz eine Spachtel an, um deinen Riss, sowie Loch etwas zu füllen.
> Danach sollte die Schadstelle großzügig überdeckend und überlappend, mit dünnem Vlies, in mehreren Schichten zu laminiert werden.
> Richtig guten Harz, zu gutem Preis, bekommst du hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GFK-Epoxidharz-E...972?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item1c179666cc



Danke, werde mir dort etwas bestellen ......
Womit am besten schleifen?
Reinigen mit Aceton?

Wie kann ich die Aussenbordwand vom Boot am besten reparieren?
Das Boot hat sich im Sturm losgerissen und ist gegen einen Pfeiler gerammt.
Hat dafür auch noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Grobes Schleifen- Negerkeks und/oder Dremel

Flächenbearbeitung Excenterschleifer mit 240er Körnung aufwärts fürs normale schleifen

Fürs Angleichen/ Oberflächenfinish- 400er aufwärts Naßschliff

Spülen der Oberflächen nur mit Wasser.
Wenns penibelst sauber werden soll, "Honigtücher verwenden.

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## Downbeat (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Schleifen würd ich `nen Negerkeks für nehmen, weil alles andere ohne Gefühl schnell auch mal durch ist. Füllen mit Glasfaser und Harz is auf jeden Fall Pflicht, aber ich würd mit Aceton kurz und schnell säubern nach dem schleifen und dann auflaminieren.

Da hab ich `ne Frage an Dorschbremse: Wieso nur mit Wasser spülen?


----------



## Nira (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Schleifen würd ich `nen Negerkeks für nehmen, weil alles andere ohne Gefühl schnell auch mal durch ist. Füllen mit Glasfaser und Harz is auf jeden Fall Pflicht, aber ich würd mit Aceton kurz und schnell säubern nach dem schleifen und dann auflaminieren.
> 
> Da hab ich `ne Frage an Dorschbremse: Wieso nur mit Wasser spülen?




und reparieren in Bezug auf Bild 1 und 4? Der Süllwand!
Wie gehe ich da am besten vor?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

.....weil ich zweifel daran habe, daß die farbgebende Deckschicht Gelcoat oder Bootslack ist und die Gefahr besteht, sich angelösten Billiglack in die angeschrägten Flächen zu reiben.

Obs Epoxi dann darauf so toll hält und stabil ist- und das dauerhaft- wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Abgesehen davon liegt der GfK-Staub nur auf der Oberfläche auf und lässt sich problemlos wegspülen, bzw. auf der angerauhten Fläche nass abbürsten. Wozu dann noch mit chem. Keule arbeiten?


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Hallo,

für den umfassenden Einblick ein Buchtip:
Don Casey, "Rumpf- und Decksreparaturen".
Schadstellen würde ich mit der Flex und Schruppscheibe so lange ausflexen, bis Du homogenes Laminat hast.
Dann rundum 1:12 anschrägen.
Mit Epoxid und immer größer werdenden "Glasgelege"- Schichten auflaminieren, bis Du bei der Ursprungsstärke bist.
Den Rest hast Du schon gelesen.
Du kannst noch den "Shetland Alaska 600"- Faden aus dem Kutter- Bereich durchscrollen; da gibt es auch Bilder.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*



Nira schrieb:


> und reparieren in Bezug auf Bild 1 und 4? Der Süllwand!
> Wie gehe ich da am besten vor?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das lose Material entfernen, Bruchkanten wie x-Fach beschrieben grob anschrägen, eine schmale Holzleiste mit Schraubzwingen unter den Süllrand klemmen und laminieren.

Nach dem Aushärten Leiste entfernen, beischleifen und Oberfläche lackieren.


----------



## Downbeat (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Kann mich den beiden vor mir nur anschliessen.

Hab grad den ShetlandAlaska-Trööt halb durchgelesen und ich muss sagen den würde ich auch als Hilfreich bezeichnen.

Was das Spülen angeht Dorschbremse: Hast natürlich Recht mit dem Lack da hab in dem Moment nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Beim Schleifen würd ich mir Atemschutz und ne Schutzbrille anziehen. (Auch falls du dir das denken kannst, lieber einmal zu oft gesagt als zu wenig)

mfg Kretzer


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Falls Flex, dann auch die Ohren nicht vergessen!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Und wenn die Erfahrungen aus dem Alaska 600 Thread von Volker übernommen werden sollen;

Bei Einsatz der Kettensäge- Erst nachdenken, dann schneiden:m|muahah:

Nicht böse gemeint, Volker


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Das hatte mit Denken weniger als mit Emotionen|gr: zu tun.
Just zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte ich das Boot auch komplett in Scheiben schneiden können, nachdem ich die Spanten sah.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Wenns nicht grad ´ne anka als Restoobjekt ist, gerät so ziemlich jeder Selbstbauer an diesen Punkt|supergri

Kannste in der BF-suche unter "Erst mal eine drehen" nachgucken :g


----------



## Betty (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Ein nettes Hallo an alle
Wünsche euch ein erfolgreiches 2011.
Ja nun komme ich mal zu meinen Problemen und hoffe das wir auch da eine lösung finden.
Ich möchte im frühjahr mein boot erneuern und hätte da mal einige fragen bevor man einen groben fehler macht.
Ich habe leider festgestellt das ich im heckkasten wasser drinne habe und hatte auch die fehlerstelle gefunden.
Da es ja nun veschiedene ausführungen von den Ankas gibt meine frage.
Wie bekomme ich das wasser raus und kann den kasten trocknen?
Einige Anka haben im luftkissen einen gummipropfen bei meiner ausführung ist er vorne im boden (Kiel).
Da ich den aufbau nicht kenne könnte es sein das das wsser aus dem kasten durch den kiel nach vorne zur öffnung läuft?oder muß ich den heckkasten aufschneiden?
Nun lassen wir es erstal bei der frage die nächste kommt bestimmt.
Schonmal den bsten dank

Mfg Detlef#c


----------



## Lurchi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Habe vor längerer Zeit auch meine altes ANKA aufgemöbelt (V2A-Schiene auf Rumpf, Löcher geflickt etc.) Mußte leider feststellen das der BUG+Kiel+Heckkasten (sind verbunden) nie 100%ig dicht sind. Habe mir aus dem Baumarkt nen Messingrohrverbinder(Spitzende&Muffe) und n "Messingpfropfen" zum schrauben geholt. Entsprechendes Loch gebohrt am Heck -> Harz eingestrichen und eingeschraubt. Zur Sicherheit noch ne Gummidichtung rein und nun kann ich wenn Bedarf (i.d.R. 2x pro Jahr) besteht jederzeit das Wasser ablassen.  Optimaler wäre ein "dichtes Boot" allerdings lohnt meines Erachtens der Aufwand nicht ! |kopfkrat

Gruß Lurchi #h


----------



## Betty (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Hallo Lurchi
Besten dank für schnelle antwort.
Hört sich gut an der Vorschlag mit dem schraubverschluß da ich ja sowieso kleben und spachteln muß.
Werde erstmal den gummipropfen raus nehmen und schauhen ob das wasser dann raus kommt,wenn nicht habe ich die Arschkarte wie soll ich sonst den kasten trocken bekommen reicht denn da das loch für die muffe aus?
Mir kam es so vor als wenn die wände im kasten voll schaum sind ist das richtig?
Wenn ja muß der schaum ja auch austrocknen oder?

Gruß Detlef|kopfkrat


----------



## Betty (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Ich bins nochmal
Sag mal lurchi sind das die korrekten namen für die messingteile da ich da leider nicht vom fach bin sonst schauhen sie mich blöde an im baumarkt.

Gruß Detlef
|kopfkrat


----------



## Lurchi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Hi Betty

Ja der Bug und Heckkasten sind auf der Sitzfläche und der Stirnseite innen mit ca. 5cm Hartschaum ausgekleidet. Ich rate aber davon ab den zu enfernen da die Stabilität des Kastens enorm leidet #d Das bischen Wasser was der Schaum aufsaugt gibt er auch irgendwann wieder ab.
Die Ablassöffnung habe ich an die rechte untere Ecke des 
Heckastens gemacht. Die Formteile (bin ja auch nicht vom Fach |rolleyes) sind folgende als Beispiel -> meine war etwas kürzer, mußt halt mal schauen im BM

http://www.esska.de/cgi-bin/esska_de/iboshop.cgi?showd10700!0,614064618121211,rnX200000000

ne etwas kleinere Bohrung machen und dann mit Epoxy einschrauben/kleben !

und als Verschluß sowas z.B.

http://www.esska.de/cgi-bin/esska_de/iboshop.cgi?showd10710!0,614064618121211,962260000000

noch ne Gummidichtung dazwischen und gut verschraubt das ganze. Bei mir funktioniert es ! #6

Gruß Lurchi #h


----------



## volkerm (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte Euch nicht zu nahe treten, und kenne such die Besonderheiten einer Anka nicht; mit einer latenten Undichtigkeit würde ich nicht leben wollen.
Das muß man doch, vielleicht mit Druckluft, eingrenzen können?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Lurchi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte Euch nicht zu nahe treten, und kenne such die Besonderheiten einer Anka nicht; mit einer latenten Undichtigkeit würde ich nicht leben wollen.
> Das muß man doch, vielleicht mit Druckluft, eingrenzen können?
> ...


 
Also ANKA ist ne einschalige DDR-Produktion aus sonem grobfasrigen Kunstharz-Glasfasermischmasch ! Also wird nie eine "Edelboot"  aber gutes Angelgebrauchsboot !
Meins liegt außer "Eiszeit" das ganze Jahr im Wasser ! Auf Grund des Alters und des groben Materials kommt immer mal wieder etwas Wasser in die "Kammern" durch irgendwelche Kapillarlöcher. Ist halt eine Frage des Aufwandes den man betreiben will bzw. kann. Nicht jeder hat ne Garage o.ä. wo er das in Ruhe machen kann.
Ich hab meins im Frühjahr am Ufer abgeschliffen, repariert und gestrichen. Keine Schöne Arbeit im Freien ! Und die zwei bis dreimal im Jahr das "Schräuble" öffnen ist wohl eher Nebensache. Übrigens, sicherheitsrelevant ist die Wassermenge eh nicht !


MfG Lurchi :m


----------



## Betty (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Da kann ich lurchi nur zustimmen.
Das ding ist unverwüßtlich was meinst du volker warum die anka unter den anglern so gefragt ist?
Übrigens der name betty ist mein boot.
Lurchi eine bitte hätte ich noch kannst du bitte mal ein zwei fotos reinsetzten da die seiten oben de du angeboten hast nur anzeigen sitzung abgelaufen.
ist das möglich einfach mit handy oder so.

wenn man es kurz sieht ist alles einfacher.

Gruß Detlef
#c


----------



## Betty (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Die seite mit dem material mag ja gut sein müßtest mir nur sagen auf dieser seite welche du benutzt hast.
dann kann ich sie mir ansehen.

Gruß detlef

P.S. Glaube komen dem problem schon näher


----------



## Lurchi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Ups da hat das Sicherheitsprotokoll der Seite zugeschlagen |gr:

Also zu Link Nr.1 "Reduziernippel Messing" findest du unter der Rubrik "Fittinge und Verschraubungen" / "Messing Fittinge" / "Messing Reduzierstücke" / sowas dann !!

http://www.esska.de/esska_de/bilder/lbilder/800480_1208957700_g.jpg


zu Link Nr.2 "Verschlussstopfen Messing" findest du ebenfalls unter "Fittinge und Verschraubungen" / "Messing Fittinge" / "Messing Blindstopfen" /was passendes zu 1 dann halt !!

http://www.esska.de/esska_de/bilder/hauptbilder_neu/96_verschraubungen/962260010000_250.jpg

Sollte man alles im Baumarkt deiner Wahl finden ! 

MfG Lurchi  #h


----------



## Betty (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Wau klasse lurchi
Dachte mir soetwas ähnliches.
Hast du sie ganz unten am boden eingeschraubt damit da keine kante entsteht und auch alles ablaufen kann?
Nun erstmal meine letzte frage .
Da ich ja sowieso alles neu mache habe ich außen am boden kleine haarrisse im antifouling gesehen aber nur der boden nicht an den seiten.
Ist das normal durch dieses ewige gatrammpel dadrin biegt sich ja etwas oder ich frage es weil ich dort auch nur aufrauhen möchte ausbessern grundieren und neu antifouling.

Gruß Detlef#6


----------



## Lurchi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

@Detlef

Ja in die rechte oder linke Ecke, ne kleine Kante wird immer bleiben aber bis auf ne Hand voll Wasser geht alles raus !
Die Haarrisse im AF sollten nicht das Prob sein. Liegt sicherlich an der fehlenden Steifigkeit des Bodens.
Normalerweise hatten die ANKA´s nen Lattenrost als Lastverteilung auf dem Boden. Evtl. mal nachrüsten ! 

MfG  Lurchi #h


----------



## Sterni01 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anka Reparieren !!!*

Ich habe zum Schluß noch gespachtelt und geschliffen !


----------

